# Tastatur - Funktionleuchtende Tasten



## Zokuso (29. April 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Ich bin schon seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Tastatur, welche es zulässt, dass jede Taste je nach Funktion leuchtet. Um ein beispiel zu nennen: Zur Zeit besitze ich eine Corsair K55 RGB, welche es möglich macht, dass ich jede Taste nach belieben einstellen kann. Momentan nutze ich die Taste ''E'' für den Sprachchat in einem Spiel. Dabei muss diese normalerweise gedrückt gehalten werden, um sprechen zu können, woraufhin ich die Taste ''E'' das gedrückt halten einfach simulieren lasse um dauer senden zu können. 

Die Simulation fordert aber viel konzentration, weshalb ich ab und an vergesse ob ich die Taste nun simuliert gedrückt halten lasse oder eben nicht.  Dies führt dann dazu, dass ich andere Kollegen fragen muss ob sie mich noch hören können, was die Simulative Atmosphäre leider schädigt. Sowas kann nicht passieren wenn die Taste solange leuchtet, bis das simulierte gedrückt halten beendet wird. Sicher könnte man jetzt sagen dass die Kollegen nicht antworten werden, wenn sie mich nicht hören, doch ist die Simulation rundum in Aufrur, wodurch auch ab und an mal was unter geht. Es gibt noch viel mehr Faktoren, welche ich aber lieber nicht nenne, da ihr euch sonst durch einen Roman kämpfen müsst.

Im Grunde sollen alle Tasten einstellbar sein und die lämpchen solange aufleuchten, bis das simulierte gedrückt halten beendet wird.

Ich hoffe ihr kennt solche Tastaturen, wenn es sie denn gibt.

Ich danke euch allen im voraus und freue mich auf eure Antworten.


Liebe Grüße,

Zokuso


----------



## Gamer090 (30. April 2018)

Was genau nutzt du für diese Simulation? Wäre es nicht einfacher den Sprachchat per Sprachaktivierung zu nutzen? 

Vielleicht schaffst du es ein Makro zu schreiben das die Farbe der LED ändert sobald nichts gesendet wird, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Zokuso (30. April 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Leider gibt es keine Sprachaktivierung. Man muss die Taste gedrückt halten um sprechen zu können.  Die Tasten meiner jetzigen Tastatur sind leider nicht allesamt mit Led's bestückt.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. April 2018)

Achso, du nutzt Push to talk. 

Ich habe eine andere Tastatur, es gibt aber Tastaturen da kannst du einstellen das die Taste nur leuchtet wenn du sie drückst oder eben gedrückt hältst. Auf der Webseite von Corsair konnte ich keine Software finden für deine Tastatur, es gibt aber solche bei denen kannst du jede Taste einzeln beleuchten und eine andere Farbe einstellen sowie schon gesagt auch möglich das du die Taste nur dann leuchten lässt wenn du sie drückst.

Eine Möglichkeit das die Taste nur leuchtet wenn gesendet wird unabhängig ob du sie drückst gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, vielleicht kannst du irgendwo ein passendes Makro finden im Netz dafür.


----------



## Zokuso (1. Mai 2018)

Das spiel gibt den Push to talk vor, was man leider auch nicht umstellen kann.

Ein Versuch war es wert. Ich suche schon eine weile, kenne mich aber auch nicht wirklich mit solchen sachen aus, daher auch der Themenstart im PC-Hardware Forum.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2018)

Ich habe die Logitech Gaming Software installiert wegen dem Lenkrad und als ich Discord startete, hat sich die Software gemeldet mit einem interessanten Feature. Ich kann Tasten leuchten lassen wenn ich spreche und wenn ich Nachrichten bekomme  Das geht auch wenn jemand anderes spricht, wenn du mir das Spiel nennst kann ich mal nachschauen ob auch dafür so eine Funktion gibt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zokuso (3. Mai 2018)

Grüß dich,

Es handelt sich um das Spiel ''War of Rights''.

Danke für die tolle Hilfe.

Liebe grüße,

Kus


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2018)

Zokuso schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> Es handelt sich um das Spiel ''War of Rights''.
> 
> ...



Ist in der Liste nicht vorhanden


----------

